# New Car Tyre “Shine” Splatter



## Al_G (Aug 11, 2008)

Hey Detailing World!

I'm after some advice. My wife picked up her new Honda Civic on the 2nd (10 days old). Today I gave it it's first wash. I quickly noticed a load of oil like splatter up the doors and white plastic trim (bumpers, sills etc). The oil like substance was relatively easy to remove from the metal body (elbow grease and car shampoo) but has proven stubborn on the plastic bumpers and plastic sills. It's left what I can only describe as yellow staining and is splattered up all wheel arches, sill trims and bumpers. I've tried Tardis (didn't leave to sit for more than 10s) and APC (G101) to no avail. I've had some success with G3 compound on a localized area but don't want to go to town with the G3 until I've posted on here first as there may be a "safer" solution (including taking the car back to Honda).

Has anyone seen this before? Anyone able to offer some advice?


----------



## MBRuss (Apr 29, 2011)

If it's anything like the used car place that used to be opposite where I work then they had some horrible greasy spray in a big can that they would use to make the car "look newer". It seemed to darken black plastic trim, but then they seemed to get carried away and spray it in all sorts of places over cars and vans to make bits shiny. Horrible stuff.

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Al_G (Aug 11, 2008)

MBRuss said:


> If it's anything like the used car place that used to be opposite where I work then they had some horrible greasy spray in a big can that they would use to make the car "look newer". It seemed to darken black plastic trim, but then they seemed to get carried away and spray it in all sorts of places over cars and vans to make bits shiny. Horrible stuff.
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


I'm 99% positive this is off the tyres. It was all over the wheels, wheel arches, up the doors, bumpers, sill trims etc. I can only presume the wet weather has helped spread the splatter.

Not so much of an issue on the car body but it seems to have "set" on the plastic trim. Very similar effect to tar but seeming more stubborn.

This is a brand new car.


----------



## mikster (Jan 4, 2016)

Have u washed the tyres with a bit stronger apc or similar to see if its helps?
White is not the best color


----------



## Al_G (Aug 11, 2008)

mikster said:


> Have u washed the tyres with a bit stronger apc or similar to see if its helps?
> White is not the best color


Nah, only had limited time. My main concern was getting rid of the existing trim splatter.


----------



## MBRuss (Apr 29, 2011)

Al_G said:


> I'm 99% positive this is off the tyres. It was all over the wheels, wheel arches, up the doors, bumpers, sill trims etc. I can only presume the wet weather has helped spread the splatter.
> 
> Not so much of an issue on the car body but it seems to have "set" on the plastic trim. Very similar effect to tar but seeming more stubborn.
> 
> This is a brand new car.


Sure, but it's probably still a horrible spray type stuff similar to what I'm talking about. They don't use the good products we do, just cheap n cheerful stuff that they often spray on in abundance, which is why you have it splattered all over the place. Maybe clay would remove it?

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Spray some tardis on an MF and get rubbin'...should come off fairly easily.
Alternatively a citrus based cleaner should also work.

cheers

Chris


----------



## Al_G (Aug 11, 2008)

Summit Detailing said:


> Spray some tardis on an MF and get rubbin'...should come off fairly easily.
> 
> Alternatively a citrus based cleaner should also work.
> 
> ...


I tried a little tardis and didn't have much joy (albeit I didn't spend much time rubbing). Will try again.

G101 didn't really shift it either (is this what you mean by cleaner?).

Will retry the tardis using a microfiber and some rubbing action.

Honda have said they want to see the car. I'd rather they don't bodge a repair though causing scratches etc.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Al_G said:


> I tried a little tardis and didn't have much joy (albeit I didn't spend much time rubbing). Will try again.
> 
> Will retry the tardis using a microfiber and some rubbing action.
> 
> Honda have said they want to see the car. I'd rather they don't bodge a repair though causing scratches etc.


I'd try again as you say, but if no luck, pop it back to Honda and let them have a look :thumb:


----------



## djberney (Oct 2, 2016)

Go back to the dealer but don't leave it with them as they could make it worse. If they are going to do something insist that you are present to supervise, after all it is your car now and you wouldn't leave it with any other cowboys.
I would suggest a strong solution of Surfex HD or other strong degreaser type cleaner if you have it. Does sound like they have given the tyres the Brut treatment and it's splashed the paintwork and been left to set.


----------



## Al_G (Aug 11, 2008)

djberney said:


> Go back to the dealer but don't leave it with them as they could make it worse. If they are going to do something insist that you are present to supervise, after all it is your car now and you wouldn't leave it with any other cowboys.
> 
> I would suggest a strong solution of Surfex HD or other strong degreaser type cleaner if you have it. Does sound like they have given the tyres the Brut treatment and it's splashed the paintwork and been left to set.


Yep! The car has been in our ownership for 10 days. It's done 250 miles from brand new.

I have Tardis, panel wipe and G101 (neat) in the garage. I also have some polishing compounds. Is Surfex similar to Tardis or G101?


----------



## djberney (Oct 2, 2016)

I don't have Tardis but from what I can make out it's a strong solvent designed to dissolve tar and glue type substances which is why it's a good idea not to let it dwell too long on fresh paint (although yours is probably cured by now).
G101 is an all purpose cleaner but still not the same as Surfex HD which is a degreaser that can be used as an APC. It comes in a concentrate like G101 and can be used in different dilutions for different uses. I use it at 1:10 with water for most things and it works better than G101 at the same ratio for cleaning tyres. It may be that you would need it stronger for those marks as they will be difficult to shift if Tardis and G101 haven't done the trick.
Depending on where you are someone may be willing to let you have some Surfex or whatever they suggest to see if it works.
I've found folks on here to be very helpful on things like that.
Good luck with it.


----------



## Al_G (Aug 11, 2008)

Ok, tackled it with Tardis today and it’s pretty much gone except for the rear bumper where I’d say I’ve made 95% improvement. Not keen on tackling it further in case I damage the paint (already feels soft after the Tardis).

Will check it out over the next few days and if I’m unhappy with the results I’ll take it back to Honda. God knows what they use to blacken the tyres. It’s worse than Tar (leaves a yellow cigarette tar like stain). Horrible stuff and nothing I’ve ever come across before.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Al_G said:


> Ok, tackled it with Tardis today and it's pretty much gone except for the rear bumper where I'd say I've made 95% improvement. Not keen on tackling it further in case I damage the paint (already feels soft after the Tardis).
> 
> Will check it out over the next few days and if I'm unhappy with the results I'll take it back to Honda. God knows what they use to blacken the tyres. It's worse than Tar (leaves a yellow cigarette tar like stain). Horrible stuff and nothing I've ever come across before.


That's good news - hopefully you'll get the last of it gone...

I would give feedback and some of the photos to your Honda dealership about this, just so they can look into what their prep guys used and potentially (hopefully) do something about it...you never know :thumb:


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Al_G said:


> God knows what they use to blacken the tyres. It's worse than Tar (leaves a yellow cigarette tar like stain). Horrible stuff and nothing I've ever come across before.


The yellowing you mention is usually indicative of a silicone heavy tyre dressing which is typical of what's applied by main dealers.

cheers

Chris


----------



## Al_G (Aug 11, 2008)

Andyblue said:


> That's good news - hopefully you'll get the last of it gone...
> 
> I would give feedback and some of the photos to your Honda dealership about this, just so they can look into what their prep guys used and potentially (hopefully) do something about it...you never know :thumb:


Yep! I sent some pictures off yesterday. At least I've now supplied the proof should I need to return the car.

Can Tardis remove paint if rubbed too much/hard?


----------



## Al_G (Aug 11, 2008)

Summit Detailing said:


> The yellowing you mention is usually indicative of a silicone heavy tyre dressing which is typical of what's applied by main dealers.
> 
> cheers
> 
> Chris


Yep! I've not known anything to stain like this. Like the tooth staining you'd expect from someone who smokes 60 a day. Oddly it comes off the bodywork with relative ease. For some reason it seems to react with the plastic trim though.


----------



## Al_G (Aug 11, 2008)

Ok, I've had a look now the wife's back from work and it's definitely still there (albeit much less than it was)...




























Wife will take the car back to Honda tomorrow but I don't think there's much they can do as it looks like it's permanently stained the paint...I found another similar post online and it doesn't read well...

"Seems like the dealer used a solvent based tire dressing on your vehicle. When you drive off excess product on the tire "slings" off the tire and onto your paint.

Tire rubber isn't black so to make it black tire manufacturers add tire black to the the rubber. The solvent based dressing emulsifies and mixes with this tire black. When this contaminated dressing comes in contact with your paint it will stain it.

Over the years I have tried EVERYTHING to remove it from various vehicles. Polishing, compounding, various solvents, wet sanding to name a few.......nothing has worked.

Seems like white and silver BMWs and MBZ are the worst effected."

Any thoughts? Will be interesting to see how they deal with this. I'm not sure what they can do expect replace the bumpers...I have to keep reminding myself that this is a 10 day old car (picked up @ 2pm on Wednesday 3rd).


----------



## MrPassat (Mar 30, 2018)

That's a real pain, I sincerely hope you get satisfaction.
Keep us updated please


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

If you’re still not happy with the results you’ve managed to get, as you say, pop it back to them and let them take a look - see what they say


----------



## Al_G (Aug 11, 2008)

Andyblue said:


> If you're still not happy with the results you've managed to get, as you say, pop it back to them and let them take a look - see what they say


Will do. She's taking it back this afternoon so I'll update the thread then.

Question is...How far would you push this? If they can't remove it should I push for paintwork or new bumpers etc?

What would you do?


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Al_G said:


> Will do. She's taking it back this afternoon so I'll update the thread then.
> 
> Question is...How far would you push this? If they can't remove it should I push for paintwork or new bumpers etc?
> 
> What would you do?


That's the million dollar question....

I think it really depends on how it looks normally - I mean by that not from a foot away when you're specifically looking for it... can you see it, does it bother you / wife...

I'd see what they say, see what they can do, see what they offer and go from there really...


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

I had something similar on my Jag, although being red it was harder to see, I used ag tar remover then some megs ultimate compound and it removed it.


----------



## Al_G (Aug 11, 2008)

Honda have had a look.

They’ve clay bar’d it and applied some solvent to the areas. They told the wife to leave it for a week and wash it after 7 days. I’m not expecting miracles but at least (and most dealers probably wouldn’t) they’ve accepted full liability.

Apparently they’ve thrown away the suspect tire shine. 

I guess if we’re not happy with the results the next step will be to swap out the bumpers.


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

Al_G said:


> Honda have had a look.
> 
> They've clay bar'd it and applied some solvent to the areas. They told the wife to leave it for a week and wash it after 7 days. I'm not expecting miracles but at least (and most dealers probably wouldn't) they've accepted full liability.
> 
> ...


God news at least it looks like it will be sorted


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Al_G said:


> Honda have had a look.
> 
> They've clay bar'd it and applied some solvent to the areas. They told the wife to leave it for a week and wash it after 7 days. I'm not expecting miracles but at least (and most dealers probably wouldn't) they've accepted full liability.
> 
> ...


Oh excellent, fingers crossed all good :thumb:


----------



## Al_G (Aug 11, 2008)

Ok, update.

Honda have not managed to improve the staining. They have gone away to discuss options. Initially they mentioned paint but as Honda bumpers are pre-painted that will be a last resort.

Another option would be to keep it with some compensation our way but they haven’t mentioned that to date.

They’ve asked for some time and I’ll give them a week but my gut feeling is that they hope I just accept it and go away.

Damage to the the sills and front bumper is minimal so I’m happy to leave it be. Rear bumper isn’t great though so something needs to be done.

My wife (who isn’t particularly fussy) would take some cash but I’m not sure the garage will go for that and I have no idea what to accept if they did...Any ideas? A new bumper plus fitting must be knocking on £750 so may be that’s an acceptable figure?

They mentioned colour match on a pre-painted bumper but as the car is new and the bumpers will have been sprayed separately from the car, probably loads at the same time I can’t see this being a problem.

Any thoughts on how to proceed would be greatly appreciated.

Cheers.


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Al_G said:


> Ok, update.
> 
> Honda have not managed to improve the staining. They have gone away to discuss options. Initially they mentioned paint but as Honda bumpers are pre-painted that will be a last resort.
> 
> ...


Repainting the rear bumper will cost the dealer around £200 at their Honda 'approved' bodyshop, if it bothers you that much suggest they do that and provide you with a car for the couple of days that they'll have your car.

cheers

Chris


----------



## Al_G (Aug 11, 2008)

Summit Detailing said:


> Repainting the rear bumper will cost the dealer around £200 at their Honda 'approved' bodyshop, if it bothers you that much suggest they do that and provide you with a car for the couple of days that they'll have your car.
> 
> cheers
> 
> Chris


Painting is a last resort. They'll have to spray into the wings to get it to match.

I'd rather go for the pre-painted bumper route.


----------



## Mr_PJH (Jan 29, 2019)

Hi, just wondering how you have got on now? I have exactly the same problem and waiting for Honda to take a look.


----------



## wayne451 (Aug 15, 2016)

Mr_PJH said:


> Hi, just wondering how you have got on now? I have exactly the same problem and waiting for Honda to take a look.


Christ on a bike, that's bad.


----------



## Mr_PJH (Jan 29, 2019)

Its not good at all, on all 4 wheel arches / front and back bumpers


----------

